# copperas and sulfuric acid



## rkbassin (Feb 27, 2011)

ok i added my metal fillings in the sulfuric acid. now when do i get my green copperas


----------



## butcher (Feb 27, 2011)

Heat speeds reaction, when Iron dissolves in sulfuric acid you will have a green Iron sulfate (ferrous sulfate).


----------



## rkbassin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Butcher im having a hard time with it. Im putting small shavings in it are they just to small to form the crystal ?


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 28, 2011)

How much Sulfuric Acid did you use and how much metal shavings? I believe the Sulfuric Acid has to be saturated with iron before you will get any crystals. As Butcher stated heat your Sulfuric Acid cautiously with iron visible at all times, then allow to cool.


----------



## rkbassin (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok ill try it im thinking my sulfuric acid is real weak. I only used alittle shavings and it turned them a black color. Im going to try heating next.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 3, 2011)

If you used scrap steel the black is likely carbon. Many steels are complex alloys of base metals and carbon. The best scrap for making copperas is transformer or motor lamination's.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2011)

Copperas is VERY inexpensive to purchase.It will cost you more in time,products,and energy to try to make it,than it would for you to just purchase it.
If we were talking about salvaging sulfuric ($5 a gallon retail for diluted),I could understand someone wanting to do that.But copperas is $4 for a 4 pound bag at my local ace hardware,and some members may pay less than that.But you can get it online for not much more than that and have it in a day or two.
http://www.google.com/search?q=Copperas&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLL_en&prmd=ivnsm&source=univ&tbs=shop:1&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=o6JvTexCkqG3B8LXmPIO&ved=0CD0QrQQ
http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_A_F-Ferric_Sulfate.html
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=iron+sulfate&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7GGLL_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=13565179414018038299&sa=X&ei=SqRvTfCxIIiltweymdWGDw&ved=0CDAQ8wIwAg


----------



## dtectr (Mar 3, 2011)

mic,
are you having any trouble with drag down from the copperas vs. SMB? That's the one negative I've seen posted & SMB has been pretty selective for me; however, Hoke seemed to love the stuff & said that thorough rinsing would take care of the problem. What has your experience been like? It certainly sounds CHEAPER. 8) 
thanks
dtectr


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 3, 2011)

I dont know what im doing wrong. Its not the point of being able to buy it. Im wanting to learn how to make it. Anybody can go buy it. So im not getting no green crystals. Ive used the steal thats around the copper coil on a transformer. Ive burned off any stuff on the metal. Then ive heated the solution nothing. What am i doing wrong ? Am i using the wrong part of the transformer ? HELP


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2011)

dtectr said:


> mic,
> are you having any trouble with drag down from the copperas vs. SMB? That's the one negative I've seen posted & SMB has been pretty selective for me; however, Hoke seemed to love the stuff & said that thorough rinsing would take care of the problem. What has your experience been like? It certainly sounds CHEAPER.
> thanks
> dtectr


Its not too bad,plus I double digest.The second digestion I do is AC then heat it as soon as it dissolves,then within a feww minutes you can drop again.I usually buy a few bags at a time so that I have a constant supply.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 3, 2011)

Using copperas in large batches of solution have not seemed to be a problem that a 2nd refining or proper washing will not solve. I run mostly poor mans with lots of contaminants of base metals.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 3, 2011)

mic & BR
thanks for the input! 
I checked MSDS for HiYield Copperas & sulfur/iron composed about 30% of total. Is there an inert filler that you're having to deal with?
I want to do as much homework before I buy as I can.
thanks again.
dtectr


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 3, 2011)

dtectr said:


> mic & BR
> thanks for the input!
> I checked MSDS for HiYield Copperas & sulfur/iron composed about 30% of total. Is there an inert filler that you're having to deal with?
> I want to do as much homework before I buy as I can.
> ...



Nothing I have found that I have to fight with and that is the same brand I use.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Nothing I have found that I have to fight with and that is the same brand I use.


Yes I agree with that,and barren and I both use it for our second precipitation also,so if there was going to be any contamination show up,it would be more predominant at that point.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 3, 2011)

rkbassin said:


> Thanks Butcher im having a hard time with it. Im putting small shavings in it are they just to small to form the crystal ?



How much acid and how much iron? 

Shavings? Load it up and heat. Fold a bunch of lamination's up so they don't lay flat together and enough acid to cover. When you have put enough iron into solution it will crystallize on cooling.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 3, 2011)

qst42know said:


> rkbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Butcher im having a hard time with it. Im putting small shavings in it are they just to small to form the crystal ?
> ...


 May take a day or so for crystals to form. PATIENCE !!!


----------

